# Hi!!



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

*Hello everyone! My name Ana.... I "found" this place after i had to give 3 of my cats to an animal shelter because my dad... UGH!!!! Anyway that was in February.... So it was no use to join .. Soon Like this Month (May) I found a Cat under my house.. i had to crawl under there i came out gray  That Kitty died But I saved another Kitten Kiki... Some Boys were beating her up  So Idk what happened i started shouting and i Got her... After her, 5 days Graycy died. After that i found a little one almost kikis age just younger then she died.. So right now I only have my baby Kiki!!! (Kiki Says Hi )
So here I am......browsing the forum...and Hi!! *


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi BB, welcome to the forum. I am glad that you have your Kiki, but am sorry about all the other kitties.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello! RIP sweet kittys, pets to Kiki


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you have Kiki! Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Thankies Im glad i have my Dear KIKI Shes so sweet


----------

